

Background music for programming sessions - domador
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL48627FA5F1896833

======
domador
The other day I was looking for some music to listen to while programming. I
found this playlist, whose serene music I enjoyed, but which didn't get in the
way of my concentration.

You can click on the Play All button, or follow this link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRXJ7IMcZhY&list=PL48627F...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRXJ7IMcZhY&list=PL48627FA5F1896833&feature=plpp_play_all)

